# Mud Minnows



## Inshore83k (Jul 15, 2017)

So with live shrimp hard to come by at times this time of year mud minnows are a good option. The problem for me is having consistent success in catching them to be able to rely on it for a day of fishing with sometimes 3 other bait users on the boat. Looking for tips, tricks advice whatever your willing to share. Have learned the galvanized trap works much better than black. How long do most of you leave a trap in and what baits seem to work for ya? I've tried can cat food opened about half way, hand full hard dog food, bread and slice of lunch meat. Always get some but never a load, places I try have been loaded with minnows just hard to get then in the trap. I talk to others who sit in these well known spots for half hour or so and load up. What am I missing? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 15, 2017)

try a frozen pretzel for bait.


----------



## Inshore83k (Jul 15, 2017)

Wow that's a new one, will give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## Riplukelee (Jul 15, 2017)

Use a can of sardines and a can of Vienna sausage ... cheap and I've caught 200+ in an hour this way ... tide matters too ... gotta have a different spot for, low, high, and in between. The rocks placed around culvert openings seem to work best for me


----------



## Inshore83k (Jul 15, 2017)

I've never caught that many, sounds like a few new options to try. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wellwood (Jul 15, 2017)

I save my leftover trout carcasses and use those. Best bait I have ever used.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 16, 2017)

wellwood said:


> I save my leftover trout carcasses and use those. Best bait I have ever used.



Thats cool karma! The circle of life!!!


----------



## Inshore83k (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep funny how that works, kinda new to the forum so thanks again for all the advice. Looking forward to trying some of the different baits. Will post again with results after giving a shot.


----------



## blocky (Jul 17, 2017)

A crushed blue crab works great.


----------



## shallowminded (Jul 18, 2017)

Anything meaty, chicken parts, frozen mullet, fish heads, etc. Just make sure you have plenty in there. If they run out of food, they will look for a way out. Plenty of food, plenty of minnows.


----------



## Redman54 (Jul 20, 2017)

blocky said:


> A crushed blue crab works great.




You beat me to it! Best bait I have ever used to catch them.


----------



## Strictlycoastal (Jul 20, 2017)

If it's half tide or less, you'll have absolutely no problem catching bait shrimp now


----------



## Ladder Man (Jul 20, 2017)

Redman54 said:


> You beat me to it! Best bait I have ever used to catch them.



Crab is what the commercial guys use.


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 20, 2017)

I used a can of Viennas today and had about 3 dozen in 15 minutes. Put a few sausages in the trap and a few in my belly. Im gonna drown some minnows on my lunch break tomorrow.


----------



## Inshore83k (Jul 20, 2017)

Gonna try Vienna sausage tomorrow, maybe if i get plenty of minnows tomorrow then after Saturday I will have some trout scraps to try lol.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 21, 2017)

My Uncle who lived in Hampton Virginia used to use nothing but an old piece of broken dinner plate white of course in his minnow trap and he caught plenty of mud minnows..There was a creek not too far from his house and he set his trap there..This was way back, many years ago now. Maybe the minnows are not nearly as plentiful now as they were back then..


----------



## BBaker (Jul 24, 2017)

Your bait doesn't matter they will eat anything.. Find the minnows and toss your trap in the middle of them. If there thick it will take just a few minutes. Mud minnows are the most aggressive fish I have ever seen. They can swim out of the trap. You could place it in the middle of hundreds of minnows and if you leave it there to long after the bait is gone  they will swim back out. Low tide is your best bet


----------



## leftystar (Jul 26, 2017)

Piece of Styrofoam  in current but cant never go wrong with Viennas. Try to get the trap in the run.  If you can find a spot that's still holding minnows on low tide. They may be swimming back out. We have checked trap dropped it back then and got them on the way fishing and seemed to have less than we had before.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 27, 2017)

Always caught plenty with dry dog food or fish carcasses.


----------



## creekrunner (Jul 27, 2017)

Read in GON saltwater fishing report, one guy swears by a McDonalds regular cheeseburger


----------

